# Hellcannon Rules?



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know the points and rules for a hellcannon of chaos cos I want to know if they're worth the price to buy and its not in the hordes of chaos army book?

Cheers
-Callum


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Please do not ask for Rules and Stats online as this infringes upon GW's IP.

Jacobite
Heresy Online Admin


----------

